# Pittsy's Official DW WoWo Lambs Wool wash mitt review (the one with the thumb)



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW WoWo Lambs Wool wash mitt review (the one with the thumb)*

I would like to say thanks to the guys at WoWo for sending me a wash mitt to try:thumb:

For more information on the WoWo range of products have a look here:http://www.wo-wo.co.uk/shop

There has been some debate of late in respect to the best wash media, some people prefer a Mitt and some prefer a pad. for the purposes of this review I am not going to compare to any other specific products that i might or might not have used.

I was really impressed with the wheel mitt i have been using so was really looking forward to seeing what the wash mitt can do.

*The product:*

The Wash mitt arrived really well packaged and was inside a very handy mesh drying bag which is a nice addition and adds to the quality feel of the product:thumb:

The mitt itself felt like a quality bit of kit, everything from the elastic cuff (which fitted really well) to the little leather hanging strap. The whole package appears to be well thought out and well presented.



*WoWo say:*

*A deep pile, high quality, Australian and New Zealand Lambs Wool Wash Mitt.

• Lambswool fibres lift & trap dirt & grime
• Thumb giving greater detailing control
• Comfort-fit cuff
• Complete with mesh drying bag

Long pile wash mitts will help prevent trapping dirt between the wash mitt and the surface of your paintwork, glass and plastic trim. This will help reduce minor scratches and the appearance of swirl marks and marring.*

So that's what you want from your wash media, lets see how it performs:thumb:

*The Method:*

Mrs P's Mini was todays test bed and was actually not looking too bad for a change.

The wheels were cleaned then the car was snow foamed to remove as much surface dirt as possible.



The foam was rinsed off leaving a pretty clean finish:thumb:



So it was time for washing operations to commence...

Initial impressions of the mitt were very good, the elastic cuff fitted round my wrist well and the addition of a 'thumb' made it feel more like wearing a glove rather than having a mitt dangling off my wrist:thumb:



The 1st dunk in the wash bucket revealed that the wash mitt soaked up a whole load of water, you could really feel the weight of the liquid in the pile of the mitt.



This was transferred to the panels with ease. The pad felt really smooth across the panels with not a hint of grabbing or slowing down to report, it was a real pleasure to move and inspired confidence with every swipe:thumb:



The Mitt was then rinsed in the rinse bucket and came out looking really clean and was also easy to squeeze out the excess 'rinse' water.



I did at some points find my self using the mitt as a pad but this was only when i was taking pictures and partially due to habit.



The Mitt design really came into its own when cleaning round the door handles where the thumb came in really handy (so to speak) and on the vertical panels but i did struggle at times with the change of direction when i was positioned in the middle of a panel (please bear in mind that this is due to technique).

Washing operations were completed in quick time and i am pleased to report that the Mitt felt exactly the same from start to finish.:thumb:

*Price:*

£16.99 and i available from here :http://www.wo-wo.co.uk/shop

Thinking about value rather than price obviously the WoWo mitt is at the higher end of the market but you can really see the price reflected in the quality of the product and the packaging, it really feels like you are getting your moneys worth:thumb:

*Would I use it again?:*

Now this is a very difficult question for me to be honest and one which i needed to think about alot....

For me possibly not, but please bear with me...

Now this is a quality mitt and works really well on every panel but i like to be able to leave my wash media on a panel to for instance take a picture (which as you can imagine is pretty important to me) and by no means is a reflection on the Mitt at all

*Conclusion:*

The WoWo lambswool wash mitt is a quality peice of wash media, it feels really soft, holds alot of water and glides across the panels with ease.
If you are in the market for a Wash Mitt i would certainly consider this one, you will struggle to find a better quality natural fibre wash mitt than this one.



*Thanks for reading:thumb:

*


----------

